# George's 80cm set-up - lighting and filter options



## George Farmer (22 Nov 2009)

I've just ordered a new tank and cabinet from sponsors, Aquariums Ltd.

80x45x45cm opti-white with cabinet.




I'm still debating lighting and filtration options.

Lighting I'd like an ADA Solar I or possibly 2 x TMC GroBeam 1000ND. 

Or I already have a 60cm Arcadia 4x24w OT2 luminaire that could look nice suspended above the tank.

Filtration I already have a Fluval FX5.  I'd like to use 17mm glassware.  Does anyone know of any reducers suitable to connect the FX5 tubing?

Any thoughts, or other options welcome.  And if anyone fancies making me a quality lighting bracket, then I'd be happy to commision them...


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Nov 2009)

Regards to lighting this bad boy, I would seriously consider MH.

 Suspended would look dreamy, and from my recent experience with MH/suspended, growth is awesome, the ripple effect is stunning and I'm sure, not positive, that the plants utilise different parts of the light when suspended. 

As you'll know, the driving force behind the growth speeds. if your encountering minor algae woes, just raise it to find the 'sweet spot' for the co2 injection rate.

cant help on the filter though.  :?


----------



## George Farmer (22 Nov 2009)

Thanks, Mark.

My thoughts exactly regarding the MH.

However, the TMC LEDs would also provide similar levels of light, and ripple effect - but it's more energy effecient.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Nov 2009)

sorry for the non reply george, not been on here much.  I should be able to sort out the hanger and Ill pm you about it.  Ive just screwed mine to the cab as Im scaping my new tank today and it looks the biz 

Re the lights, I was thinking of exactly the same things.  Id asked Dan about the 2 x LEDs but he didnt think it would be enough light for my 90cm.  Not sure if the 10cm difference in your case would make it any better.  Im currently saving for a solar 1 but ill be using my 4x24w as a stop gap.  The point light looks so much better than t5's when Ive seen it on tanks at TGM.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Nov 2009)

when the eta on the new cab by the way?


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Nov 2009)

Hi George, congrats on the new tank - very nice size that is   

I was looking at a 90cm tank at MAq Weybridge the other day, that was running 3 Aquabeam tiles.  The shimmering effect was really nice, and their plants seemed to be doing well (though the set up was only 2 weeks old).  I was very impressed with how little heat the units gave off too.  They had the lights about 6 inches above the water which didnt look too good, and I wonder whether you will be limited as to how high you can have them ?

I'll certainly be looking at them when I rescape the discus tank, as I have very low height available above the tank for lighting.  They aren't cheap though at Â£180 each, so you have to think about long term savings !

Tony


----------



## Garuf (22 Nov 2009)

With the fx5 I did a couple of experiments with mine and I found that splitting the outlets/inlets in two and using 2 sets of lilys worked much better than using a single 17mm lily pipe. It reduced the flow limitation drastically and I'd imagine it would help with flow patterns within the tank. 

Good call on the tank, I've just ordered a 60x45x45.


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Nov 2009)

Hi George, great decision. The tank will look superb.   

i do not know about lighting. A solar would look sleek above this beauty. 
But i am not worried about that, the light will be the focus point on your setup   

another amazing setup is coming as i see


----------



## andyh (22 Nov 2009)

George

If i could i would go MH this is based purely on the fact that the ADA Solar's look so good. That combined with the ripple effect etc its got to be a winner.

How you going to heat it? External heater?

How you doing your CO2?

I am looking forward to this


----------



## George Farmer (23 Nov 2009)

Thanks, all!



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> when the eta on the new cab by the way?


8 weeks - so around mid-Jan, I think.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> How you going to heat it? External heater?
> 
> How you doing your CO2?


Yes, Hydor ETH300.

CO2 would be 2Kg FE and glass/ceramic diffuser.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Nov 2009)

As i said to Stu, the Solar I would be much better IMO. I have both the AquaRay and the Solar I and Suspending the AquaRays never loos that good IMO and costs Â£400 so the same as a Solar I. The energy or "green" aspect is a bonus though.

ADA all the way my friend


----------



## Garuf (23 Nov 2009)

I emailed the owner of TMC about the aesthetics of the led's and he didn't seem to get why it mattered that it looked nice and tidy rather than like a cheap security light.

It depends on what is most important, aethetics or running costs. I personally don't think it would look so bad looking at the PFK reef but it's not as good as the ada units. 
If halide is what you really want then you can get aquamedic halides with electronic ballasts for around Â£150 which I find very reasonable. 

Another alternative should you find the time in your busy day you could see if you could find a broken lumiaire body and retrofit it with LED's.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Feb 2010)

Should be getting this delivered soon...

You'll never guess the first aquascape!  It'll be a UKAPS first (it's not marine).


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2010)

Blue gravel, plastic plants? 

Cave animals? Who knows.


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Feb 2010)

I was gonna say Dutch, but thats been done once already...


----------



## Garuf (3 Feb 2010)

There's been a few dutch'. George has already done one. 
I think it's probably going to be brackish but I know of our members already has one of those but hasn't posted it up as a thread.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Feb 2010)

I'm guessing Mudskippers


----------



## George Farmer (3 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> There's been a few dutch'. George has already done one.
> I think it's probably going to be brackish but I know of our members already has one of those but hasn't posted it up as a thread.


No, not brackish.  Done that a few months ago.  3rd from bottom on Page 1.

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=4160&start=0

I don't think it'll be very popular with many but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## a1Matt (3 Feb 2010)

I am curious!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I don't think it'll be very popular with many but I'm looking forward to it.



Now, I am even more curious


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Feb 2010)

Another stab in the dark, African Cichlids?

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Garuf (3 Feb 2010)

I know you did a brackish, it wasn't planted though so it was discounted on account of it not being a planted tank


----------



## Robert1979b (9 Feb 2010)

Your being very cryptic on this George. Is it non aquatic? You have already done non-planted.
Looking forward to this.

rob


----------



## andyh (9 Feb 2010)

If we are playing the guessing game.

I say frogs!


----------



## flygja (10 Feb 2010)

Plastic plants with toys like pyramids and scuba diver?


----------



## fourmations (11 Feb 2010)

what about doing a tank with "ukaps" lettering in cuba or something
(like you see done in flowers outside hotels/parks/monuments etc)

it'd be a first as far as i can tell
and would be a promotional talking point

rgds

4


----------



## George Farmer (23 Feb 2010)

Good guesses but all incorrect (maybe half a point for flygja!)

Fancy (high quality) goldfish and plastic plants.  I'm stepping even further out of my comfort zone!

You'll love it or hate it.  Most on here; probably the latter!


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Feb 2010)

Depends on the type of goldfish, and whether you use natural or pink gravel 

I've seen some reasonable "faux" planted tanks in the past.  If anyone on here could pull it off, it's you matey!


----------



## AdAndrews (23 Feb 2010)

Ive never been a fan of Fancys in the past, seeing them as overly modified, so i am looking forward to the end product to see if it can swing me.


----------

